# How do I check my schedule online?



## suham

I heard about the UKG Dimensions App. But like what would be the Tenant URL when it first asks me to login?


----------



## qmosqueen

Target Auth Services
					

Target Auth Services




					mytimemobile.target.com


----------



## starmaster1000

suham said:


> UKG Dimensions


Whoa no that's a completely different thing. 

It's UKG Workforce Central. 

The server URL is:

https :// mytimemobile . target .com / wfc

(spaces added to prevent hyperlinking)

Note that /wfc may not be needed on some Android phones.


----------



## a1flow

Target Auth Services - http://target.com/myschedule  Click on the link and enter login info.  will take you right to it


----------

